# A&L Canada Labs Soil Test recommendation



## Jack_62 (Apr 25, 2020)

Results from soil test done on May 7 are in!

No 1,2,3 are all from different spots on the lawn. No 4 is from the raised vegetable beds.

I have been using a natural fertilizer like Home Hardware's 9-2-2, or something similar. I was planning on spraying Ammonium Sulphate for extra N. I would like to feed the soil rather than the grass, but with my size lawn gonna get a little pricey. But might as well price it out.

I like Cal-phos, Ammonium Sulphate, Pottasium Sulphate, and not sure what to use for quick acting P. I have access to a fertilizer dealer that does agriculture, so the basic fertilizer blends are available.

I find it odd they are not recommending any added Sulfur?

This is my first lawn soil test, so any and all comments would all be constructive.

Finally a sunny day with temps around 10 degrees Celsius.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I see that you're pH is also high like mine and I've been wanting to try out the home hardware fertilizer as well!

So far I have thrown down a bag of Scott's starter to get the P up and I've got a bag of milo.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I cant read the numbers in this report.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Me neither


----------



## Jack_62 (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure what happened the first time I posted it.


----------

